# Police Officer Peter Kneeland



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Peter Kneeland*

Worcester Police Department, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Sunday, October 7, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 62
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 9/18/1991
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Peter Kneeland succumbed to injuries sustained on September 18th, 1991, when he was struck by a drunk hit-and-run driver in front of a sports bar on Cambridge Street.

The subject fled the scene but was arrested three days later. He was subsequently convicted of charges connected with the incident.

The collision caused Officer Kneeland to suffer severe head injuries that left him in a wheelchair, unable to communicate, or care for himself. He remained in an institutional care facility from the time of the collision until he passing away as a result of his injuries.

Officer Kneeland had served with the Worcester Police Department for 14 years at the time he was struck. He is survived by his brother and two sisters.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Worcester Police Department
9-11 Lincoln Street
Worcester, MA 01608

Phone: (508) 799-8606

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21432-police-officer-peter-kneeland#ixzz28qX5Hryy​


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

RIP Officer


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP Sir


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

RIP Officer Kneeland, you and your family deserved better.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Kneeland


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Kneeland.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

